# Tube Molds



## fishinfool36 (May 19, 2014)

I am looking to get into making my own tubes and was wondering if anyone here has any experience making them as well? Also wondering if there are any tube molds that I could purchase? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been making my own for a little over a year. The AI molds the Lurecraft sells are some really nice molds. You will have to buy a tube cutter to create your finished product. They do make tube molds with splines in them so you can mold the tail in a finished form but I have heard and was advised to not go that route because they can be a pain to fill.

This the tube mold I am using right now.

http://www.lurecraft.com/4-Double-Dip-Tube-Mold-5-Cav-2-Pc-Alum/productinfo/5XJC-DD05/


----------



## wright2323 (May 12, 2014)

fishinfool36 said:


> I am looking to get into making my own tubes and was wondering if anyone here has any experience making them as well? Also wondering if there are any tube molds that I could purchase? Any help is appreciated.


Hello, I have poured tubes for years. They are easy once you make a few. The hardest thing is pulling the skirts off the spline. Rub a little mineral oil on the spline before you inject the mold helps a lot. I like to dip the tube afterwards to give that craw look. Caney Creek molds, now Do-it Molds are one of the best tube molds.


----------

